# Hartford Mill, Oldham - Jan 2010



## ojay (Jan 30, 2010)

Hartford Mill is situated just outside Oldham and is a Grade II Listed building. It has been well and truly trashed since my last visit in 2008, and has probably been UrbEx'd to death as well by now!







Built 1907 by the Hartford Mill (Oldham)Co Ltd. Extended 1920 and 1924closed 1959.

It was since used by Littlewoods as a catalogue mail order warehouse until 1992, it has largely been vandalised since then.

The Architect was F W Dixon, boasting 120,000 spindles, power was provided by a very impressive 1500 hp Urmson & Thompson engine.

It has now been compulsory purchased by the local authority, Grade II listed? looking at whats going on around there it looks like demolition is immenent.

Here a some photos, Thanks for looking 


























Various Floors













































Main Stairwell



































The 'Old Boilers'

























Overlooking Chadderton


----------

